# DISCRIMINATION BIG TIME



## Uber4lyfe (Jul 5, 2020)

Whenever riders <<20%>> saw my profile due to different ethnic group, they cancel right away. The same riders made the requests, cancelled again and again.

UBER SHOULD DO SOMETHING TO HIDE THE DRIVER PROFILE JUST LIKE HIDING RIDER PROFILE.

Some riders have BAD NAMES AND EVEN STUPID NICKNAMES, but drivers must pickup.

Corrupted system.....


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Um, er, ah, what about the driver's photo. Wouldn't the pax kinda need that since many of them don't bother with the license plate?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Uber4lyfe said:


> Whenever riders <<20%>> saw my profile due to different ethnic group, they cancel right away. The same riders made the requests, cancelled again and again.


It may be because of your race, but it may not. I've had that happen to me several times before, as well. You also don't know the race or ethnicity of the rider.



Uber4lyfe said:


> Some riders have BAD NAMES AND EVEN STUPID NICKNAMES, but drivers must pickup.


Or you can cancel or shuffle.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

That because Uber and Lyft bend to the cash cow.


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

Uber4lyfe said:


> Whenever riders <<20%>> saw my profile due to different ethnic group, they cancel right away. The same riders made the requests, cancelled again and again.
> 
> UBER SHOULD DO SOMETHING TO HIDE THE DRIVER PROFILE JUST LIKE HIDING RIDER PROFILE.
> 
> ...


May I present an alternative scenario?

Imagine if all of the people that canceled on you were actually parents trying to get an Uber for their unaccompanied 8 year old and they canceled on 10 drivers before they got you, because your face looks like a nice babysitter.

Welcome to my hell.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Everyone discriminates. They’re not supposed to discriminate because of identity, but some do anyway. Discrimination isn’t the problem – bigotry is.

Why don’t you say what you mean about specific races and identities instead of dancing around it?

You are within your rights to discriminate based on names if they are inappropriate or perceived to be a “fake” name. Most people who post here have probably done that. That is fair discrimination.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I had a woman pax who kept canceling on me 4 times one early morning. I must’ve been the only driver in that area to keep getting her.

I don’t know if she canceled on me because I’m just a white woman. Maybe she wanted a minority driver or maybe she wanted a male driver. I don’t know, nor did I care. 

The last request that came from her, I cancelled. She probably had to wait awhile for another driver since it was about 5:00am. Oh well.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I don't know if she canceled on me because I'm just a white woman. Maybe she wanted a minority driver or maybe she wanted a male driver. I don't know, nor did I care.


❤


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uber4lyfe said:


> Some riders have BAD NAMES AND EVEN STUPID NICKNAMES, but drivers must pickup.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


ariel5466 said:


> you can cancel or shuffle.


You are not obliged to pick up anyone. Use Lyft. They show the name and will show a photograph if the customer adds one. If you do not like the name, do not even accept it. If you do not like the photograph, do not accept it.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Uber4lyfe said:


> Whenever riders <<20%>> saw my profile due to different ethnic group, they cancel right away. The same riders made the requests, cancelled again and again.
> 
> UBER SHOULD DO SOMETHING TO HIDE THE DRIVER PROFILE JUST LIKE HIDING RIDER PROFILE.
> 
> ...


OP what state are you in? Also the racists will still cancel if you arrive once they see your black if they really hav a problem with you being black or whatever race. I'm in Minnesota and drive racists all the time but rarely see a cancel due to being black.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Although it angers me to, I look at it , better that than lowering your rating or lie to get a free ride.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> Everyone discriminates. They're not supposed to discriminate because of identity, but some do anyway. Discrimination isn't the problem - bigotry is.
> 
> Why don't you say what you mean about specific races and identities instead of dancing around it?
> 
> You are within your rights to discriminate based on names if they are inappropriate or perceived to be a "fake" name. Most people who post here have probably done that. That is fair discrimination.


I got a $7 tip from "Shizz" last night. He was also toes to the curb waiting for his food, which was piping hot when he received it.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

mch said:


> I got a $7 tip from "Shizz" last night. He was also toes to the curb waiting for his food, which was piping hot when he received it.





Uber4lyfe said:


> Whenever riders <<20%>> saw my profile due to different ethnic group, they cancel right away. The same riders made the requests, cancelled again and again.
> 
> UBER SHOULD DO SOMETHING TO HIDE THE DRIVER PROFILE JUST LIKE HIDING RIDER PROFILE.
> 
> ...


The reality is that black and Asian and Hispanic driver's get rating hits more often.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Uber4lyfe said:


> Whenever riders <<20%>> saw my profile due to different ethnic group, they cancel right away. The same riders made the requests, cancelled again and again.
> 
> UBER SHOULD DO SOMETHING TO HIDE THE DRIVER PROFILE JUST LIKE HIDING RIDER PROFILE.
> 
> ...


Well, You are assuming a lot and I think the racism card is way overused these days. If it was me getting cancelled on, and I told my therapist it was due to my race (with no evidence) she would tell me I was having an 'irrational thought.'

I think you're having irrational thoughts about this.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

SleelWheels said:


> Well, You are assuming a lot and I think the racism card is way overused these days. If it was me getting cancelled on, and I told my therapist it was due to my race (with no evidence) she would tell me I was having an 'irrational thought.'
> 
> I think you're having irrational thoughts about this.


OP needs to take a photo with a tie on. Lol &#128514; OP clean your face up, exfoliate and out a nice tie on and get a shot that is professional. The real racists will 1 star minorities often. Real racists will ride with you and look for things to use against you often.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> OP needs to take a photo with a tie on. Lol &#128514; OP clean your face up, exfoliate and out a nice tie on and get a shot that is professional. The real racists will 1 star minorities often. Real racists will ride with you and look for things to use against you often.


Can you quote the studies on all this?

Or is it just your defeatist view of the world?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Can you quote the studies on all this?
> 
> Or is it just your defeatist view of the world?


It's fact man, go to any major airport queue waiting area of any city and look at the ratings of black and other minorities compared to white driver's and you'll see black and minority driver's often have low ratings compared to the white driver's. Also having a nice good professional photo can help with the cancels OP talks about


----------



## UberNLV (Mar 17, 2017)

Uber4lyfe said:


> requests


two questions
1. whats your rating? 
2. what type of car do you drive?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

UberNLV said:


> two questions
> 1. whats your rating?
> 2. what type of car do you drive?


Toyota Yaris or a tiny go car may be doing that to him.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

You simply tell him you're not canceling because you're whatever color, you just simply canceling because you just hate everybody. That's not being racist! That's being fair.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Maybe it's your car, they may be trying to get a nicer one


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

I have several Rules that I don't break. One of them is Nick names or alias's. If a name comes up and it is obviously an Alias or a nick name ( I mean really weird off the wall names), I will just cancel. 

I have only done this a few times and the only example I can remember was one guy had the Nick name " Murder". 

Yes the name that came up was Murder So. . .. .. ummm.. .. yes I hit cancel. but before I did, I did call and tell the requestor "Hey, just to let you know, you may have trouble getting rides with that Name on your profile. For my own safety and yours I am canceling the ride and you may want to think about changing it."

Just a rule I stick to, too many wackos out there. . .no need to ask for trouble.

Was I wrong or being sily? just curious


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Kilroy4303 said:


> I have several Rules that I don't break. One of them is Nick names or alias's. If a name comes up and it is obviously an Alias or a nick name ( I mean really weird off the wall names), I will just cancel.
> 
> I have only done this a few times and the only example I can remember was one guy had the Nick name " Murder".
> 
> ...


I definitely would've canceled on a name like that.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Cancelling on weird names is a judgment call. I posted on this forum about cancelling on a guy with a long pickup from a fast food place, a really odd name and an anime avatar (Lyft ride). I'm willing to accept that some people have uncommon names or even real nicknames that they actually go by, but obviously trollish names are something I always would avoid, and would recommend other drivers avoid.

@mch had an example of "Shizz" which is borderline, but I would probably not rule that one out, unless it was a long pickup.

I didn't profile anyone by their apparently real or credible name or nickname. There are plenty of reasonable people out there with all sorts of names, given or chosen.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> Cancelling on weird names is a judgment call. I posted on this forum about cancelling on a guy with a long pickup from a fast food place, a really odd name and an anime avatar (Lyft ride). I'm willing to accept that some people have uncommon names or even real nicknames that they actually go by, but obviously trollish names are something I always would avoid, and would recommend other drivers avoid.
> 
> @mch had an example of "Shizz" which is borderline, but I would probably not rule that one out, unless it was a long pickup.
> 
> I didn't profile anyone by their apparently real or credible name or nickname. There are plenty of reasonable people out there with all sorts of names, given or chosen.


I do agree with you, just because a name is weird I wouldn't cancel. and I do not advocate discriminating on a name based on culture or ethnicity. The name has to be something to set off a red flag or something .. .

when I said weird in my original post. . .I meant way out there weird. . .


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

If a rider cancels on me, I honestly don't care what the reason is. I just wait for the next ping.
Why a pax would cancel on me is the least of my worries.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

wow. As long as the pax 'knows' the name on the account, we roll. Now if the clown (if true) had murder as their name and when I asked for their name as part of the handshake and they said their real name I would have a possible issue; do I roll if he/she doesn't say 'murder'?


----------



## Uber4lyfe (Jul 5, 2020)

Ozzyoz said:


> Toyota Yaris or a tiny go car may be doing that to him.


2012 Toyota Camry XLE V6. 
Ratng 4.97

DISCRIMINATION is real against drivers. Uber needs to do something about it.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I’ve had riders cancel on me multiple times before and I’m a white male, don’t know what was up with them, I have a 4.95 rating and drive a nice car. Without asking why they canceled repeatedly we don’t know what it’s about. I think sometimes they are looking for a larger suv car or xl doing x because they have four people and luggage and they are cheap skates. I don’t care if they keep canceling, once they do it once I won’t take that ping again and just move on to another ride.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

if uber was really woke they would fix this racist shit. we all know racism is real. all white drivers should have 25% of all pay used as reperations to non white drivers. plus lets get real....uber black being driven by a white driver is complete cutlural appropriation. black should be for black


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Not too many cancels. Had a woman say she kept canceling until she got me because she doesn't feel safe with a male driver. A bit dramatic. A lot of women say they're happy they got a female driver, some guys that order me for their drunk girlfriend, wife, daughter.

A prostitute who had her sugar daddy order me because she was raped in her past. She was shaking and it was a trip to store and back so she can get something. She told me a lot seemed she was trying to explain away why she became a drug addict prostitute. Felt bad she was a nice person.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> if uber was really woke they would fix this racist shit. we all know racism is real. all white drivers should have 25% of all pay used as reperations to non white drivers. plus lets get real....uber black being driven by a white driver is complete cutlural appropriation. black should be for black


If Uber will follow you logic we gonna have Uber white, how do you like it?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> if uber was really woke they would fix this racist shit. we all know racism is real. all white drivers should have 25% of all pay used as reperations to non white drivers. plus lets get real....uber black being driven by a white driver is complete cutlural appropriation. black should be for black


Why would I as a white male pay for black people that I and my family had nothing to do with being slaves? You think all white people owed slaves. My family didn't come to America until after the civil war. Ignorant people like you make me sick, always thinking that everyone owes them something when the truth is your just lazy criminals looking for a hand out. If you don't like the way your treated then you can leave this country, tired of the whining that your owed something because of what happened over a hundred years ago. Get over it or get the f out


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Uber4lyfe said:


> 2012 Toyota Camry XLE V6.
> Ratng 4.97
> 
> DISCRIMINATION is real against drivers. Uber needs to do something about it.


What city you drive in?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> Everyone discriminates. They're not supposed to discriminate because of identity, but some do anyway. Discrimination isn't the problem - bigotry is.
> 
> Why don't you say what you mean about specific races and identities instead of dancing around it?
> 
> You are within your rights to discriminate based on names if they are inappropriate or perceived to be a "fake" name. Most people who post here have probably done that. That is fair discrimination.


I think it would be fun for you to list the top 10 names you would cancel on. Then, let the UP panel of experts weigh in. Wait a bit, I need to go make popcorn &#127871;.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Seamus said:


> I think it would be fun for you to list the top 10 names you would cancel on. Then, let the UP panel of experts weigh in. Wait a bit, I need to go make popcorn &#127871;.


&#128513;


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

10. Seamus


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> It may be because of your race, but it may not. I've had that happen to me several times before, as well. You also don't know the race or ethnicity of the rider.
> 
> Or you can cancel or shuffle.


I get cancelled on by groups of 5 or more who order X because I have an XL qualified vehicle and I will get paid. They are hunting for a nitwit who will let them clowncar.



W00dbutcher said:


> 10. Seamus


<in my best Letterman impersonation> #9. E dawg's *****


----------



## UberNLV (Mar 17, 2017)

Seamus said:


> names


twice I had passengers named 'Jerome' both of them were white guys.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

UberNLV said:


> twice I had passengers named 'Jerome' both of them were white guys.


----------



## Nightrider82 (Apr 29, 2019)

NicFit said:


> Why would I as a white male pay for black people that I and my family had nothing to do with being slaves? You think all white people owed slaves. My family didn't come to America until after the civil war. Ignorant people like you make me sick, always thinking that everyone owes them something when the truth is your just lazy criminals looking for a hand out. If you don't like the way your treated then you can leave this country, tired of the whining that your owed something because of what happened over a hundred years ago. Get over it or get the f out


&#128514;&#128514; I guess some people just don't have a sense of humor


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Nightrider82 said:


> &#128514;&#128514; I guess some people just don't have a sense of humor


No I don't when some mooch wants 25% of my income because they think they are entitled for something that happened to a dead person that I had zero connection to. There was nothing funny about any of these posts and you know it


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> Everyone discriminates. They're not supposed to discriminate because of identity, but some do anyway. Discrimination isn't the problem - bigotry is.
> 
> Why don't you say what you mean about specific races and identities instead of dancing around it?
> 
> You are within your rights to discriminate based on names if they are inappropriate or perceived to be a "fake" name. Most people who post here have probably done that. That is fair discrimination.


Anyone being discriminated against would probably use a lot of words to describe it. "Fair" certainly wouldn't be one of those words.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Woohaa said:


> Anyone being discriminated against would probably use a lot of words to describe it. "Fair" certainly wouldn't be one of those words.


If someone calls themselves "murder" or "yessss" or any of these other absurd names that _aren't _plausible nicknames or given names, they should expect to be canceled on from time to time. Some discrimination is fair. If someone has a low rating, no one thinks twice about avoiding that ride, but that's discriminatory, just as much as not picking up a certain name.

One really good reason not to pick up an obviously constructed name is that it will be even harder to track that person down in a dispute. They _could_ lie about their name being "Joan" but they are definitely lying about their name being "murder". I wouldn't get in a car with someone who had a fake name explicitly created for rideshare, whether they were a passenger or driver.

Prejudice and discrimination are only a problem if they involve something bigoted, illegal, or immoral to make decisions upon. As for everything else, we all draw that line somewhere, hopefully fairly and consistently.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Invisible said:


> I had a woman pax who kept canceling on me 4 times one early morning. I must've been the only driver in that area to keep getting her.
> 
> I don't know if she canceled on me because I'm just a white woman. Maybe she wanted a minority driver or maybe she wanted a male driver. I don't know, nor did I care.
> 
> The last request that came from her, I cancelled. She probably had to wait awhile for another driver since it was about 5:00am. Oh well.


Too bad you couldnt shuffle her
Idk what the hell is wrong w her
At least 5 times a day the phrase
"Where are all the white women at?"
Goes through my head !!!!!!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Too bad you couldnt shuffle her
> Idk what the hell is wrong w her
> At least 5 times a day the phrase
> "Where are all the white women at?"
> Goes through my head !!!!!!


Before I cancelled on her for canceling on me so many times, I did think of shuffling her. But I wasn't a shuffler. The long wait she had to find another driver at that time was better than the little shuffle fee.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Uber4lyfe said:


> Whenever riders <<20%>> saw my profile due to different ethnic group, they cancel right away. The same riders made the requests, cancelled again and again.
> 
> UBER SHOULD DO SOMETHING TO HIDE THE DRIVER PROFILE JUST LIKE HIDING RIDER PROFILE.
> 
> ...


Uber does not care if riders discriminate, they want the ride revenue. If they have to ban riders that discriminate it will cost them ride revenue. Now if a driver discriminates they will act quickly because they could potentially lose ride revenue. Follow the money.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

If somebody doesn't want to ride with me the last thing I want to do is force them into my car.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> Cancelling on weird names is a judgment call. I posted on this forum about cancelling on a guy with a long pickup from a fast food place, a really odd name and an anime avatar (Lyft ride). I'm willing to accept that some people have uncommon names or even real nicknames that they actually go by, but obviously trollish names are something I always would avoid, and would recommend other drivers avoid.
> 
> @mch had an example of "Shizz" which is borderline, but I would probably not rule that one out, unless it was a long pickup.
> 
> I didn't profile anyone by their apparently real or credible name or nickname. There are plenty of reasonable people out there with all sorts of names, given or chosen.


That reminds me of this guy I used to get on Lyft rather often. I have a memory that's... not "photographic," but let's just say things visually "stick." - this guy had an anime avatar swinging a sword and winking or something- name: "andromeda 3" written as such; no capitalization. South Denver, usually. Almost always Lyft Line. I picked him up once on S. Broadway near CapHill. Never again. What I don't remember is WHY, specifically I refused- but I know I did. 3x one night (27min. pickup on Lyft? Nope).
Anyway- totally random thoughts. :smiles:


_________________________________




Uber4lyfe said:


> Whenever riders <<20%>> saw my profile due to different ethnic group, they cancel right away. The same riders made the requests, cancelled again and again.
> 
> UBER SHOULD DO SOMETHING TO HIDE THE DRIVER PROFILE JUST LIKE HIDING RIDER PROFILE.
> 
> ...


I can think of an immediate scenario whereby some poor, unfortunate driver (who, on one specific occasion I could SEE becoming rather irritated) received multiple "unwarranted/discriminatory/insert-false-belief-here" cancellations- and the reason was anything BUT a problem with that guy.
What was the reason? How do I know?
Well... because the pax was IN MY car, ordering "another ride," and I'd agreed to it. The algo simply kept handing her to "that other guy."
After FOUR attempts.... &#129318;&#127995;‍♂ Oops. "Ashley- how about you try again NOW."
*Me reaches over and turns DF OFF* &#128514;
Bing! "Ashley 0.0mi | 1min | 4.91"
Meanwhile, poor "Kenneth" over there may well have been having a gosh darned identity crises over WHY this sweet young lady kept "declining him."

Moral of the story:
Sometimes things have NOTHING to do with US. The misconception that things often DO is inherent to the Human Condition. It is typically beneficial to step outside oneself and realize this simple reality.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Uber4lyfe said:


> Whenever riders <<20%>> saw my profile due to different ethnic group, they cancel right away. The same riders made the requests, cancelled again and again.
> 
> UBER SHOULD DO SOMETHING TO HIDE THE DRIVER PROFILE JUST LIKE HIDING RIDER PROFILE.
> 
> ...


I've had the opportunity to ask people why they canceled on me.
One canceled on my right away, and then accepted me a few seconds later. When she got in the car I asked - She said she couldn't make up her mind between uber and the bus.
One woman canceled me on uber, and a few seconds later accepted my on Lyft. She said she was trying to find a driver that was closer to her. I was still driving towards her since I accepted her uber request, so of course I was a little closer. 
Other people are just fishing for a certain kind of vehicle. 
Maybe you have a bad profile pic that is inadvertently strange or scary.
Maybe you're just mean looking.
Maybe you're just Butt ugly.
Maybe you're just paranoid and think that everything is ethnic. 
Am I getting warm yet?


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Ozzyoz said:


> The reality is that black and Asian and Hispanic driver's get rating hits more often.


I'm a Mexican with a 4.94 and 100% on Eats.



mch said:


> I got a $7 tip from "Shizz" last night. He was also toes to the curb waiting for his food, which was piping hot when he received it.


"C-ckhammer" always tips me well and he's a nice dude.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> I'm a Mexican with a 4.94 and 100% on Eats.
> 
> 
> "C-ckhammer" always tips me well and he's a nice dude.


Im stealing that name if I ever create a customer account on any of these food apps&#128514;


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Ozzyoz said:


> The reality is that black and Asian and Hispanic driver's get rating hits more often.


Also, Latino or Latinx, not Hispanic.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I had a woman pax who kept canceling on me 4 times one early morning. I must've been the only driver in that area to keep getting her.
> 
> I don't know if she canceled on me because I'm just a white woman. Maybe she wanted a minority driver or maybe she wanted a male driver. I don't know, nor did I care.
> 
> The last request that came from her, I cancelled. She probably had to wait awhile for another driver since it was about 5:00am. Oh well.


I guess that you are too cute to ride for her along with her BF or Husband whatever. It was just out of jealousy. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> I guess that you are too cute to ride for her along with her BF or Husband whatever. It was just out of jealousy. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


Did you just say that Invisible is too cute to ride? Is there such a thing?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Did you just say that Invisible is too cute to ride? Is there such a thing?


Did what I said mean in different meaning? :biggrin: Sorry @Invisible . I apologize. :frown:


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

The Uber ping, accept and cancel dance that sticks out the most was a female pax who I found out later was trying to get to the airport. I knew I was going to be the only driver in that area so I kept accepting the ping. She finally relented, gave me a call and I told her yes, we'd be there in plenty of time if she'd stop canceling. 

A bit off-topic but I also clearly remember her because she was a juice bar owner headed back to California and was upset because someone stole her employees’ tip jar. She kept going on and on about how tips we're so important to her employees. 

Anyone care to guess whether or not she tipped?


----------



## Uber4lyfe (Jul 5, 2020)

ZenUber said:


> I've had the opportunity to ask people why they canceled on me.
> One canceled on my right away, and then accepted me a few seconds later. When she got in the car I asked - She said she couldn't make up her mind between uber and the bus.
> One woman canceled me on uber, and a few seconds later accepted my on Lyft. She said she was trying to find a driver that was closer to her. I was still driving towards her since I accepted her uber request, so of course I was a little closer.
> Other people are just fishing for a certain kind of vehicle.
> ...


There is nothing wrong with my vehicle as it is camry v6 xle all leather. Profile image has no issue. These riders have their own issues with the covid scare. They dont deserve to be in my vehicle anyway.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

NicFit said:


> Why would I as a white male pay for black people that I and my family had nothing to do with being slaves? You think all white people owed slaves. My family didn't come to America until after the civil war. Ignorant people like you make me sick, always thinking that everyone owes them something when the truth is your just lazy criminals looking for a hand out. If you don't like the way your treated then you can leave this country, tired of the whining that your owed something because of what happened over a hundred years ago. Get over it or get the f out


I, um, am pretty sure he is joking. Relax.



UberNLV said:


> twice I had passengers named 'Jerome' both of them were white guys.


I once had two female trainees working for me. Their names were Misty Brown and Misty Black. They were both white.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> I, um, am pretty sure he is joking. Relax.
> 
> 
> I once had two female trainees working for me. Their names were Misty Brown and Misty Black. They were both white.


I'm pretty sure he is not, he thinks he is entitled to something that was over a hundred years ago, this is why we have the racist issues we have right now. They always cling to the fact we owe them and no matter what we do or say they will never change. Wake up and realize that racism is a two way street, we will never get past this as long as ignorant people like this keep making racist crap like this an issue and try to blame everyone else when they are the reason racism exists


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

mch said:


> Im stealing that name if I ever create a customer account on any of these food apps&#128514;


Theres a really gay club here called 
The Jackhammer...


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

NicFit said:


> I'm pretty sure he is not, he thinks he is entitled to something that was over a hundred years ago, this is why we have the racist issues we have right now. They always cling to the fact we owe them and no matter what we do or say they will never change. Wake up and realize that racism is a two way street, we will never get past this as long as ignorant people like this keep making racist crap like this an issue and try to blame everyone else when they are the reason racism exists


Or just take it very seriously, as you've done.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> Theres a really gay club here called
> The Jackhammer...


Isn't there a famous gay club in New York called the Manhole?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

NicFit said:


> I'm pretty sure he is not, he thinks he is entitled to something that was over a hundred years ago, this is why we have the racist issues we have right now. They always cling to the fact we owe them and no matter what we do or say they will never change. Wake up and realize that racism is a two way street, we will never get past this as long as ignorant people like this keep making racist crap like this an issue and try to blame everyone else when they are the reason racism exists


I am very curious on how OP looks face wise. I am pretty black and pax hardly ever cancel on me and they rate me high and rarely ever do any flags. I drive young white women all by themselves and they aren't scared of me. OP needs to be positive. The more negative one is the more that reality keeps coming true. He is stuck in a reality where he believes everyone is being racist and cancelling on him because he is black.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Theres a really gay club here called
> The Jackhammer...


How's the food?


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Or just take it very seriously, as you've done.
> 
> 
> Isn't there a famous gay club in New York called the Manhole?


Asbury Park NJ has a large gay community. During recent road resurfacing work the road department put out "RAISED MANHOLES" signs which caused a lot of confusion and excitement.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Uber4lyfe said:


> There is nothing wrong with my vehicle as it is camry v6 xle all leather. Profile image has no issue. These riders have their own issues with the covid scare. They dont deserve to be in my vehicle anyway.


Some people are fishing for an SUV
Some are fishing for a man or woman. 
kids might just be toying with uber drivers
It goes on and on


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

mch said:


> How's the food?


Nobodys ever said anything



Monkeyman4394 said:


> Or just take it very seriously, as you've done.
> 
> 
> Isn't there a famous gay club in New York called the Manhole?


There used to be a manhole here
Its one of those ramen places now
I wonder if the patrons ever think about
How many guys got cornholed in there!


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Nobodys ever said anything
> 
> 
> There used to be a manhole here
> ...


I'm thinking about it while I wait on this ****ing Chipotle order.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Or just take it very seriously, as you've done.
> 
> 
> Isn't there a famous gay club in New York called the Manhole?


What else am I suppose to do, I hear it constantly that I'm wrong now because I'm white. All these slaves are dead now, none of the people living have been slaves, why would anyone owe them anything? White people didn't make them slaves, other black people captured indigenous black peole and then sold them as slaves. They had nothing but what indigenous people normal have, which isn't much. If they weren't enslaved what would of really happened to the them? You think they would be doing any better where they are from? The only reparations they should get is a relocation back to their home country, that's all is owed to them. But since now they have way better opportunities here in America then they ever would of in Africa then what are they complaining about?


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

NicFit said:


> What else am I suppose to do, I hear it constantly that I'm wrong now because I'm white. All these slaves are dead now, none of the people living have been slaves, why would anyone owe them anything? White people didn't make them slaves, other black people captured indigenous black peole and then sold them as slaves. They had nothing but what indigenous people normal have, which isn't much. If they weren't enslaved what would of really happened to the them? You think they would be doing any better where they are from? The only reparations they should get is a relocation back to their home country, that's all is owed to them. But since now they have way better opportunities here in America then they ever would of in Africa then what are they complaining about?


No. You're right. Systemic racism vanished on the final day of the Civil War. My mistake.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> No. You're right. Systemic racism vanished on the final day of the Civil War. My mistake.


They don't want reparations for racism, they want it for being a slave

The only thing is see now is them fighting with the cops, and only the ghetto trash ones. If you are complaining that the cops are brutal maybe not break the law, it's not easy but I follow the law and the cops don't mess with me. People need to grow up and realize what they have, not what they think they should have. Life isn't fair to any of us and they are only destroying it with these sense riots and racism


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

NicFit said:


> They don't want reparations for racism, they want it for being a slave
> 
> The only thing is see now is them fighting with the cops, and only the ghetto trash ones. If you are complaining that the cops are brutal maybe not break the law, it's not easy but I follow the law and the cops don't mess with me. People need to grow up and realize what they have, not what they think they should have. Life isn't fair to any of us and they are only destroying it with these sense riots and racism


What do you want? I said you're absolutely right about everything.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

NicFit said:


> They don't want reparations for racism, they want it for being a slave
> 
> The only thing is see now is them fighting with the cops, and only the ghetto trash ones. If you are complaining that the cops are brutal maybe not break the law, it's not easy but I follow the law and the cops don't mess with me. People need to grow up and realize what they have, not what they think they should have. Life isn't fair to any of us and they are only destroying it with these sense riots and racism


All of this will continue to escalate. Whether you understand it or not. It's not as simple as you're making it out to be.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

ZenUber said:


> All of this will continue to escalate. Whether you understand it or not. It's not as simple as you're making it out to be.


I keep it simple on here, seems like hardly anyone can figure it out when I don't, and your right, it's going to continue to escalate and at this point it's getting close to a civil war again, between the hype, the trash and invisible backers spending money to keep it going this isn't going to end well


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I'm just glad I don't live in the city


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I don't care of someone cancels on me, for whatever reason.

Next..............


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Heck, if they dont want you as a driver for whatever reason, count your blessings that they didn't waste any more of your time.



Coachman said:


> If somebody doesn't want to ride with me the last thing I want to do is force them into my car.


Exactly!



ZenUber said:


> I've had the opportunity to ask people why they canceled on me.
> One canceled on my right away, and then accepted me a few seconds later. When she got in the car I asked - She said she couldn't make up her mind between uber and the bus.
> One woman canceled me on uber, and a few seconds later accepted my on Lyft. She said she was trying to find a driver that was closer to her. I was still driving towards her since I accepted her uber request, so of course I was a little closer.
> Other people are just fishing for a certain kind of vehicle.
> ...





ZenUber said:


> Some people are fishing for an SUV
> Some are fishing for a man or woman.
> kids might just be toying with uber drivers
> It goes on and on


Once someone cancelled on me 3 times. I drove to where they were, and watched them repeatedly request then cancel. They were trying to get matched with the Uber they were sitting in, but Uber is too stupid sometimes.

Once it was really slow, and I got a pickup which repeatedly cancelled just before the two minute mark ... no cancel feel. This happened 4 or 5 times. I believe it was another driver, trying to tie me up so they could get a ride. I reported it to Uber as fraud, but who knows what happens then.

Many times I've gotten cancelled on then the same request comes in 5 mins later. Turns out they just weren't ready, and realized that toes on the kerb was the polite thing to do.

And then sometimes it really is discrimination.


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Not too many cancels. Had a woman say she kept canceling until she got me because she doesn't feel safe with a male driver. *A bit dramatic. *


I don't think so. I had a couple of bad male cab drivers. I didn't know we can cancel and try to get a different driver. I like to have a female.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

Floofy said:


> I don't think so. I had a couple of bad male cab drivers. I didn't know we can cancel and try to get a different driver. I like to have a female.


In theory (and reality, to a degree) we can (from pax side) do this. Know that it can really frustrate drivers, though; one may ultimately "shoot themselves in the foot," so to speak, when the outcome isn't what is preferred but that trip is needed. In the end, that frustrated driver may be ones best/only shot at a timely ride. Frustrate them enough, and one may suddenly find them "continually heading in the opposite direction while I'm being threatened with a FEE to cancel!! [despite no fee during the 5 times trying to "choose a driver"] "
Some often wonder what made a driver do such a thing... frustration often lies at the root of many such actions, regardless of where said frustration began. I feel it's best when one can genuinely, and honestly know that they played no part in another's frustration. &#129335;&#127995;


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

34-Methoxyzacko said:


> In theory (and reality, to a degree) we can (from pax side) do this. Know that it can really frustrate drivers, though; one may ultimately "shoot themselves in the foot," so to speak, when the outcome isn't what is preferred but that trip is needed. In the end, that frustrated driver may be ones best/only shot at a timely ride. Frustrate them enough, and one may suddenly find them "continually heading in the opposite direction while I'm being threatened with a FEE to cancel!! [despite no fee during the 5 times trying to "choose a driver"] "
> Some often wonder what made a driver do such a thing... frustration often lies at the root of many such actions, regardless of where said frustration began. I feel it's best when one can genuinely, and honestly know that they played no part in another's frustration. &#129335;&#127995;


A man child locked me in his Lyft a couple months ago. If I can choose females, I will. I will have no trouble in my market. Plenty of Lyfts always around. We have 3 minute wait times.

I should have reported him. He also ranted at me about my stop. If you want to say I can only wait X many minutes, fine, but there is no reason to berate me for scheduling a stop.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

Floofy said:


> A man child locked me in his Lyft a couple months ago. If I can choose females, I will. I will have no trouble in my market. Plenty of Lyfts always around. We have 3 minute wait times.
> 
> I should have reported him. He also ranted at me about my stop. If you want to say I can only wait X many minutes, fine, but there is no reason to berate me for scheduling a stop.


Go forth, but it sounds like trouble lies ahead. Sometimes people have to learn.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

NicFit said:


> No I don't when some mooch wants 25% of my income because they think they are entitled for something that happened to a dead person that I had zero connection to. There was nothing funny about any of these posts and you know it


Without getting sucked in, I believe he was being sarcastic. The Uber black appropriation was the key for me...

I would hope ppl would use the  when being sarcastic just so all know.


PS:
If I get any type of royalty nickname or similar, I cancel them. IMO, they expect to get treated like royalty at X prices. I have been down rated in the past by these clowns so it is not worth it to me. I'm going to say they were just entitled a-holes instead of claiming the downrating as a racism issue.

While I'm curious as to why ppl cancel on me, I really don't care.

I really hate how this board does not allow separate posts and additions glom on to the last...


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

CarpeNoctem said:


> Without getting sucked in, I believe he was being sarcastic. The Uber black appropriation was the key for me...
> 
> I would hope ppl would use the  when being sarcastic just so all know.
> 
> ...


This is just like a person wearing black face, they think it's sarcastic buts it's just racist, tired of people making these kind of remarks, they offend me and they are of a discriminatory nature. This is typical liberal nonsense that if anyone says anything bad about black people it's racist but if they say something bad about white peoples it's sarcasm. You are racist and support racism &#128405;


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

NicFit said:


> This is just like a person wearing black face, they think it's sarcastic buts it's just racist, tired of people making these kind of remarks, they offend me and they are of a discriminatory nature. This is typical liberal nonsense that if anyone says anything bad about black people it's racist but if they say something bad about white peoples it's sarcasm. You are racist and support racism &#128405;


LOL. You haven't seen many of my posts then.

Agreed that some people and races need to regain their sense of humor!


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

CarpeNoctem said:


> LOL. You haven't seen many of my posts then.
> 
> Agreed that some people and races need to regain their sense of humor!


And that's where your wrong, humor is a mask for racism, as long as you think it's ok to use race as a prop then you are contributing to the continuation of racism. What seems like a harmless joke is really someone looking down on a race. Then once that race they told the "harmless" joke about isn't around they will continue to make fun and put them down even more and that's how racism keeps going. If you don't think it's racist then you have no clue and are a racist


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

NicFit said:


> And that's where your wrong, humor is a mask for racism, as long as you think it's ok to use race as a prop then you are contributing to the continuation of racism. What seems like a harmless joke is really someone looking down on a race. Then once that race they told the "harmless" joke about isn't around they will continue to make fun and put them down even more and that's how racism keeps going. If you don't think it's racist then you have no clue and are a racist


Wow. You are making my point! You need to lighten up.

If we can't laugh at ourselves then we are taking ourselves too seriously. Trump supporters should be able to laugh at some of the crap he does. Biden fans should be able to laugh at some of the crap he stumbles on. I would bet even klan members have funny stories they tell about themselves. And we all laugh at AOC. :smiles:


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

CarpeNoctem said:


> Wow. You are making my point! You need to lighten up.
> 
> If we can't laugh at ourselves then we are taking ourselves too seriously. Trump supporters should be able to laugh at some of the crap he does. Biden fans should be able to laugh at some of the crap he stumbles on. I would bet even klan members have funny stories they tell about themselves. And we all laugh at AOC. :smiles:


That's how it starts is the light jokes, then the mean jokes, then the racism. Just do away with this and it will help stop the spread of racism


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

It happens to everyone I bet, 

I’ve had people say to me, they wanted a closer car that was shown on the app, or car was too close and They need some time, Or i only wanted a male driver or female, I didn’t like the car, it was too small, 

I’ve had riders in my car who have just finished one trip, but friends wanted to carry on with their account, and kept booking cars further away,and not getting my car,

never have I had someone say anything about race why they canceled, but probably has happened. but have had many racists say, you must be the only white Uber driver it’s a nice change,


----------



## LONG Time screwed (Jul 7, 2019)

Uber4lyfe said:


> Whenever riders <<20%>> saw my profile due to different ethnic group, they cancel right away. The same riders made the requests, cancelled again and again.
> 
> UBER SHOULD DO SOMETHING TO HIDE THE DRIVER PROFILE JUST LIKE HIDING RIDER PROFILE.
> 
> ...


Drivers have the right to turn down a ride for any reason especially if they don't feel safe about neighborhood pickup or el cheapo rides.....you can't make any money with rides under $10.....no tip riders especially


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

Invisible said:


> I had a woman pax who kept canceling on me 4 times one early morning. I must've been the only driver in that area to keep getting her.
> 
> I don't know if she canceled on me because I'm just a white woman. Maybe she wanted a minority driver or maybe she wanted a male driver. I don't know, nor did I care.
> 
> The last request that came from her, I cancelled. She probably had to wait awhile for another driver since it was about 5:00am. Oh well.


Rider cancel, then driver cancel. Even. Good ride. No &#127775;&#128521;


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

NicFit said:


> That's how it starts is the light jokes, then the mean jokes, then the racism. Just do away with this and it will help stop the spread of racism


Don't tell me what to do or what I can say. How's that for you?!


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

CarpeNoctem said:


> Don't tell me what to do or what I can say. How's that for you?!


Don't be support racism then &#128405;


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

NicFit said:


> Don't be support racism then &#128405;


Don't tell me what to do or what I can say.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

CarpeNoctem said:


> Don't tell me what to do or what I can say.


So you can tell other people what to do but other people can't? You support racist jokes so your clearly racist, don't be supporting the hate, your why racism continues to exists, you think you can use jokes and it's not racist but that's how people spread the hate. Stop being a racism supporter


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

NicFit said:


> So you can tell other people what to do but other people can't? You support racist jokes so your clearly racist, don't be supporting the hate, your why racism continues to exists, you think you can use jokes and it's not racist but that's how people spread the hate. Stop being a racism supporter


Don't tell me what to do or what I can say.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

CarpeNoctem said:


> Don't tell me what to do or what I can say.


Don't be supporting racism


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Its depressing to see the sheer number of racists on UP! I really though it might be different here since drivers are such a mix of life/
its not that hard, just dont say the wrong things and vote for the wrong people and by wrong I mean racist and if thats not clear I probably mean you


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Floofy said:


> I don't think so. I had a couple of bad male cab drivers. I didn't know we can cancel and try to get a different driver. I like to have a female.


The problem is the person, not the gender. Cant blame all men because a some are gross.



Floofy said:


> A man child locked me in his Lyft a couple months ago. If I can choose females, I will. I will have no trouble in my market. Plenty of Lyfts always around. We have 3 minute wait times.
> 
> I should have reported him. He also ranted at me about my stop. If you want to say I can only wait X many minutes, fine, but there is no reason to berate me for scheduling a stop.


The kids lock would have had to be set prior to you getting in. Im sure every driver with small kids can attest, accidentally leaving kids lock on happens. Doesnt mean its a man thing.

You may want to get your own car if you hate men.



IthurstwhenIP said:


> Its depressing to see the sheer number of racists on UP! I really though it might be different here since drivers are such a mix of life/
> its not that hard, just dont say the wrong things and vote for the wrong people and by wrong I mean racist and if thats not clear I probably mean you


The demographic here seems to be mainly white men


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

SleelWheels said:


> Well, You are assuming a lot and I think the racism card is way overused these days. If it was me getting cancelled on, and I told my therapist it was due to my race (with no evidence) she would tell me I was having an 'irrational thought.'
> 
> I think you're having irrational thoughts about this.


Then your therapist is either white, or if she is a minority race she is of the "Im a minority and I made it therefore I'm going to ignore race" persuasion.

There are plenty of studies on tipping, rating, etc in other businesses that prove that race is a factor. So is sex, height, weight of course because people are assholes, and Uber pax even more so because Uber encourages it.

I remember my stepfather when we went out for pizza saying "The waitress did a good job but she's a bit chunky." That's probably when I learned that especially for women looks matter. It was later I learned that race does too, for everyone.



waldowainthrop said:


> Cancelling on weird names is a judgment call. I posted on this forum about cancelling on a guy with a long pickup from a fast food place, a really odd name and an anime avatar (Lyft ride). I'm willing to accept that some people have uncommon names or even real nicknames that they actually go by, but obviously trollish names are something I always would avoid, and would recommend other drivers avoid.
> 
> @mch had an example of "Shizz" which is borderline, but I would probably not rule that one out, unless it was a long pickup.
> 
> I didn't profile anyone by their apparently real or credible name or nickname. There are plenty of reasonable people out there with all sorts of names, given or chosen.


I canceled on "hot boi" just because he sounds annoying as ****. Not dangerous, just too likely to be a PITA.

We all have certain things that press our buttons. If it's a stupid name and I show up to sober toes on the curb pax, that's fine. If the same stupid name calls for no good reason before I arrive I'm more likely to cancel than if it's Doris, for example. Doris may be old and not knowing exactly how it works. Someone who has called themselves a stupid made up name now has two reasons to cancel, not one.

I imagine Musk's new kid would have issues, but he'll probably have a limo so...


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

NicFit said:


> Don't be supporting racism


Don't tell me what to do or what I can say.

Even if I were a racist, you still have no right to tell me what I can do or say. So, keep your race theory BS, from podunk community college, to yourself.

--------WARNING---------WARNING---------WARNING---------WARNING---------WARNING---------
----------THE FOLLOWING IS NOT ALLOWED IN NICFITS WORLD OF SOCIAL JUSTICE----------
--------------------------IF YOU ARE WHITE YOU CAN"T LAUGH AT THIS VIDEO------------------------


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

CarpeNoctem said:


> Don't tell me what to do or what I can say.
> 
> Even if I were a racist, you still have no right to tell me what I can do or say. So, keep your race theory BS, from podunk community college, to yourself.
> 
> ...


Don't be supporting racism &#128405;I won't laugh or watch this clearly racist stuff your posting on here. You just don't get why making fun of someone's race is bad, might as well as be wearing a white hood and start burning crosses, but to you that clearly just a joke


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

NicFit said:


> Don't be supporting racism &#128405;I won't laugh or watch this clearly racist stuff your posting on here. You just don't get why making fun of someone's race is bad, might as well as be wearing a white hood and start burning crosses, but to you that clearly just a joke


ROFL. When in doubt, double down with the BS! Here is a clue - you have already lost. :smiles:

The video is funny as hell to all - except you. We don't have to live by YOUR standards. Here is a clue. I am not a racist so you can go stick that up your butt. Although I highly suspect that you really like sticking things in your butt. It appears you already have a stick up there now.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

CarpeNoctem said:


> ROFL. When in doubt, double down with the BS! Here is a clue - you have already lost. :smiles:
> 
> The video is funny as hell to all - except you. We don't have to live by YOUR standards. Here is a clue. I am not a racist so you can go stick that up your butt. Although I highly suspect that you really like sticking things in your butt. It appears you already have a stick up there now.


You think you won? You threw a hissy fit like a little girl, link some racist video and claim you did something. No, I think your a spoiled brat that always gets their way no matter what, I think you don't have a clue what racism is and never will, do yourself a favor and don't argue with people on the internet anymore, your not very good at










And just to piss you off again:

Don't be a racist &#128405;


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

NicFit said:


> You think you won? You threw a hissy fit like a little girl, link some racist video and claim you did something. No, I think your a spoiled brat that always gets their way no matter what, I think you don't have a clue what racism is and never will, do yourself a favor and don't argue with people on the internet anymore, your not very good at
> 
> View attachment 505573
> 
> ...


lol. I wasn't the one that pitched a b*tch fit (and continue to do so) at a simple, sarcastic post.

B*tch fit. Hehe, I think that is a fitting name.

As to racism, those that smelt it, dealt it.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

CarpeNoctem said:


> lol. I wasn't the one that pitched a b*tch fit (and continue to do so) at a simple, sarcastic post.
> 
> B*tch fit. Hehe, I think that is a fitting name.
> 
> As to racism, those that smelt it, dealt it.


So predictable, so desperate
And just to piss you off even more:

Don't be a racist &#128405;


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

This post is still going on and 6 pages? Wow. Never ending


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

NicFit said:


> So predictable, so desperate
> And just to piss you off even more:
> 
> Don't be a racist &#128405;


As I have said, I am not racist. If there were a way to quantify racism of the human soul I would bet, without a doubt, I am less racist than you!

Hehe. That racism card is old, faded, and dog-eared but racists still attempt to use it to claim some sort of racial or moral superiority. Your judgement and validation mean nothing to me as you have proven to have a shallow, one track mind that will only ever see a distorted perception of the world through a brown-tinted, cheap, scratched and cracked lens.

Another clue for you... I was around while Jim Crow was still being enforced. You know nothing!



Ozzyoz said:


> This post is still going on and 6 pages? Wow. Never ending


Yeah, it is getting old and we have strayed somewhat from the original point. Some...


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

CarpeNoctem said:


> As I have said, I am not racist. If there were a way to quantify racism of the human soul I would bet, without a doubt, I am less racist than you!
> 
> Hehe. That racism card is old, faded, and dog-eared but racists still attempt to use it to claim some sort of racial or moral superiority. Your judgement and validation mean nothing to me as you have proven to have a shallow, one track mind that will only ever see a distorted perception of the world through a brown-tinted, cheap, scratched and cracked lens.
> 
> Another clue for you... I was around while Jim Crow was still being enforced. You know nothing!


Yeah but it pisses you off when I tell you what to do so I'm going to keep pushing you buttons and laughing, you act like a four year and throw tantrums. I'm just messing with you now and it's fun. And here it is again:

Don't support racism &#129296;


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

NicFit said:


> Yeah but it pisses you off when I tell you what to do so I'm going to keep pushing you buttons and laughing, you act like a four year and throw tantrums. I'm just messing with you now and it's fun. And here it is again:
> 
> Don't support racism &#129296;


lol. No , I really like how you think you are pissing me off. Actually I find your posts humorous and the only reason i keep posting is so you don't get the last word! HA!

FWIW, I find your posts to be completely logical, full of facts and strangely persuading me to your point of view. I also really like how you are not doing the exact thing you claim me to be doing.

Since you are ignorant and truly lacking any logic or sense of humor, the previous two sentences were completely sarcastic! lol


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

CarpeNoctem said:


> lol. No , I really like how you think you are pissing me off. Actually I find your posts humorous and the only reason i keep posting is so you don't get the last word! HA!
> 
> FWIW, I find your posts to be completely logical, full of facts and strangely persuading me to your point of view. I also really like how you are not doing the exact thing you claim me to be doing.
> 
> Since you are ignorant and truly lacking any logic or sense of humor, the previous two sentences were completely sarcastic! lol


Don't support racism &#129323;


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

NicFit said:


> Yeah but it pisses you off when I tell you what to do so I'm going to keep pushing you buttons and laughing, you act like a four year and throw tantrums. I'm just messing with you now and it's fun. And here it is again:
> 
> Don't support racism &#129296;


Stop being a jerk.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Pax_Buster said:


> Stop being a jerk.


Nah, it's fun messing with him, you should try it, just tell him not to do something and he starts foaming at the mouth and spouting off gibberish


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

NicFit said:


> Nah, it's fun messing with him, you should try it, just tell him not to do something and he starts foaming at the mouth and spouting off gibberish


lol. Again, you are a fool in a jesters court!

Wow, I think this will only be my second person to ignore.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

CarpeNoctem said:


> lol. Again, you are a fool in a jesters court!
> 
> Wow, I think this will only be my second person to ignore.


Your the smart one that commented on something that didn't involve you, threw a fit and now your going to ignore me? Looks like I won
Here's some good advice that will make your day:

Don't support racism ❄


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Uber4lyfe said:


> Whenever riders <<20%>> saw my profile due to different ethnic group, they cancel right away.


Does your profile pic look like this?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Does your profile pic look like this?


Helter Skelter would get more pax than OP. But Helter Skelter would also kill them.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Heck, if they dont want you as a driver for whatever reason, count your blessings that they didn't waste any more of your time.
> 
> Exactly!
> 
> ...





Pax_Buster said:


> The problem is the person, not the gender. Cant blame all men because a some are gross.
> 
> 
> The kids lock would have had to be set prior to you getting in. Im sure every driver with small kids can attest, accidentally leaving kids lock on happens. Doesnt mean its a man thing.
> ...


I keep the child lock on the door on the left to keep paxes from swinging the door out into oncoming traffic, and make them get out on the right side.


----------

